# Nausea based IBS



## Melissa Lady (May 3, 2013)

Hello!

I'm posting in this topic because there wasn't an area to put this specific symptom :l But I am a young adult. So, here it goes.

When I hear about IBS, I mostly hear about something to do with bowel movements. While it was an initial problem for me, I've mostly gotten that under control with a dairy free diet. Nausea was always a problem for me though. I would get nauseous with BMs and eventually it started becoming a problem by itself. One night it hit me hard, I know I should have gone to the ER it was so bad, but I didn't want to worry or wake up anyone. It's the absolute worst though! Waves of heat, pounding heart rate, and just overwhelming nausea. I've never thrown up though, just had the urge.

If anyone reading this has prominent nausea, you can understand how it gives you that deep rooted awful feeling. I'm not saying other symptoms are easier. I've experienced those intestine cramps that have you doubled over and crying.

I've gone through two bottles of Zofran in two months but it doesn't seem to be that effective anymore.* Is there a medicine that helps your nausea, anyone? *

*I'm seeing a new doctor this next week, but the old one told me that anti-depressants help with nausea a lot. Is that true?*

*Lastly, are there any remedies you can recommend?* I drink Ginger Tea daily but it only helps so much :/ same with fresh ginger. It has a very temporary effect.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well technically nausea is a symptom of upper GI problems (including functional GI illnesses) where IBS technically effects only the colon.

It is common to have problems up top as well as down below and researchers separate all of those into separate boxes. Sometimes in the clnic they will call it all IBS rather than the more generic functional GI disorders.

The nerves of the gut respond to all the drugs that effect the nerves in your head (use all the same neurotransmitters and have the same receptors) so low dose antidepressant therapy is used for the functional GI illnesses that have nausea or vomiting as part of them.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10697661 has some of the evidence they can work.


----------

